# Saimese Algae Eaters and Shrimp



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Could i put some of the saimese algae eaters in my shrimp tank or would they eat the baby shrimps?


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Hit and miss. My SAEs started eating my RCS. Others claim no problems. Most fish will eat baby shrimp of they can find them.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

They will eat them eventually. SAE's aren't the superior algae eaters everyone thinks they are. Eventually they will get hooked on the fish/shrimp food and not touch the algae in the tank. My recommendation: get Otto's instead. Otto's are the best algae eaters BY FAR!

-Ryan


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with the consensus above. Ottos are super-peaceful and physically couldn't harm the shrimp. I've seen SAEs referred to as "swimming pigs" who will devour anything. Anyone think that Flying Foxes may also be a good alternative as shrimp-safe?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

bdement said:


> Anyone think that Flying Foxes may also be a good alternative as shrimp-safe?


Flying Foxes are not a good alternative to anything, IME. Honestly, the most worthless fish I've ever owned - and rather aggressive toward peaceful tankmates.

My SAE's don't bother my larger shrimp, but I wouldn't put it past them to eat the smaller ones.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you guys think about Roselines?


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Wood said:


> SAE's aren't the superior algae eaters everyone thinks they are. Eventually they will get hooked on the fish/shrimp food and not touch the algae in the tank.


I think you're mostly right, but not in every case. It's not inevitable that they'll stop eating algae as part of their natural life cycle. In the aquarium if they're allowed to out-compete their tankmates for the prepared food you're tossing in, they'll start to recognize that as their main food source and won't bother with the extra work of finding it around the tank. They have such voracious appetites (to fuel their high energy level) that if you limit what they can get from you, they'll do whatever they have to do to survive, which means keep your tank in sparkling condition.  ...or munch shrimp.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> What do you guys think about Roselines?


I had some of these guys a while back (lost them after a move, very sad). They actually remind me a lot of SAEs because of their activity level and friendliness.

Are you talking about in relation to shrimp? I think that because they don't eat algae, they get fairly big, and they're really, really quick, that they would definitely be terrors on the shrimp. I would think that about any large barb.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

wow thanks for all the help


----------



## crash_kt (Aug 8, 2007)

Wood said:


> My recommendation: get Otto's instead. Otto's are the best algae eaters BY FAR!-Ryan


Agreed. OR you can get red rams-horn snails i have 8 in my 20gal. The bad thing is the lay eggs on the silcone of the tank so you have to keep a eye out of that, other wise there good.


----------

